# ring slings on etsy?



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

how do i know if they are safe?

anyone have any favorite sellers? lilpeeperkeepers slings look sturdy to me, anyone have one of these?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/50705510...liciously-soft


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

She has great feedback, I read some of them.
This is gorgeous! http://www.etsy.com/listing/57431076...hocolate-fudge


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Eh. I'm always wary of WAHM made carriers that don't have much of a reputation in the babywearing internet world. Kind of like e-bay.... An e-bay seller may have great reviews, but that's usually based on items being as described and shipped on a timely basis.

For what these ring slings are, I also don't think the price is great. I'd go with something with a firm reputation, like Sleeping Baby Productions.
http://www.sleepingbaby.net/


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

ITA with SubliminalDarkness. At the very least though, you need to make sure they are using rings specifically manufactured for ring slings, like slingrings.com. I would ask any vendor where they get their rings from.

Both of the slings linked above do look fine to me though. She states she uses slingrings which means she has some knowledge of safety and they look well sewn. You should check the condition of your carriers regularly no matter who made them.


----------



## BonnieLynn (Dec 13, 2007)

I should probably admit right off the bat that I make ring sling and wraps at home in my tiny sewing closet and sell them on etsy  . Honestly most of my sales are to people I know who have seen my slings in person, but here's my thoughts on WAHM made slings. I agree that you should definitely find out where the rings are from, whether they have been tested for toxicity, and their weight limit. I buy mine from slingrings as do many other WAHM sling makers. Secondly the shoulder should be at least double stitched. My double stitched slings have stood up marvelously to 2 1/2 yrs of very heavy use (that's when I started making slings). I use one of my own slings as do many of my friends and family members, so I know that they are still in good condition. Of course, you should always check slings or other carriers for signs of wear that could cause them to tear and therefore be dangerous to baby. Lastly, the fabric used. I tend to shy away from the beautiful quilting cottons because they aren't as sturdy and will wear out sooner (we're taking after several years though). I like to use linens and cotton knit blends. Fleece is great for winter and mesh for summer. I occasionally do fancy slings in polyester, which is less breathable (so keep it in mind when positioning baby), but is really beautiful for a dress sling. So that's my take on WAHM etsy slings. Keep in mind that etsy sellers are more than open to answering questions, sending additional photos etc and it's always great (at least in my opinion) to support WAHMs.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I agree. The well know ones had to start somewhere too and if you know what to ask, I think it is a really good thing to support WAHM's. There are creative ideas for products like slings that still follow safety rules from more than just well known companies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonnieLynn*
> 
> I should probably admit right off the bat that I make ring sling and wraps at home in my tiny sewing closet and sell them on etsy  . Honestly most of my sales are to people I know who have seen my slings in person, but here's my thoughts on WAHM made slings. I agree that you should definitely find out where the rings are from, whether they have been tested for toxicity, and their weight limit. I buy mine from slingrings as do many other WAHM sling makers. Secondly the shoulder should be at least double stitched. My double stitched slings have stood up marvelously to 2 1/2 yrs of very heavy use (that's when I started making slings). I use one of my own slings as do many of my friends and family members, so I know that they are still in good condition. Of course, you should always check slings or other carriers for signs of wear that could cause them to tear and therefore be dangerous to baby. Lastly, the fabric used. I tend to shy away from the beautiful quilting cottons because they aren't as sturdy and will wear out sooner (we're taking after several years though). I like to use linens and cotton knit blends. Fleece is great for winter and mesh for summer. I occasionally do fancy slings in polyester, which is less breathable (so keep it in mind when positioning baby), but is really beautiful for a dress sling. So that's my take on WAHM etsy slings. Keep in mind that etsy sellers are more than open to answering questions, sending additional photos etc and it's always great (at least in my opinion) to support WAHMs.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mom2M*
> 
> I agree. The well know ones had to start somewhere too and if you know what to ask, I think it is a really good thing to support WAHM's. There are creative ideas for products like slings that still follow safety rules from more than just well known companies.
> 
> ...


FWIW, the "company" I suggested IS a WAHM.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Thebabywearer.com has a huge database of reviewed vendors, and their products I would use that as a resource before buying any carrier.

I suggest reading this articlehttp://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/fabric.html to better understand what to look for should you find a WAHM you want to buy a sling from.


----------



## Faither (Oct 27, 2009)

I bought my Ring Sling from a vendor on Etsy and I couldn't be happier. RaspberryBaby was the vendor. The quality was/is great. It's held up through washing and drying multiple times. And we're still using it.


----------

